
Less than 256MB RAM Ubuntu 18.04 with i3 - notsgnik
https://gist.github.com/richardjuan/33db032a0dc4ae66f216436dd4ec3e5f
======
mr_overalls
Looks like someone has posted this to Reddit, and people have questions for
the maintainer.

